# Sea fishing



## Molokai

Why i started this thread, its obvious, so we can discuss fishing, baits etc. 
I have plenty of tricks in the sleeve and want to learn some more.
Usually i go to catch sea bass, sea bream and bonito (we call palamida). Also know how to dive (apnea diving) for big worms and collect them for bait. They are 5 to 6 + feet long and considered the best fishing bait. Its a secret to find them so someone has to show you how to find the hole where he is hiding. He covers the hole entrance with rock etc. 
This is more general info, i will type later how to and post some photos.
Here is some video i found on youtube so you can see this worms.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4w3GQXja7Y

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

6' worm!!! how big are the fish???
We go to the pacific coast- catch salmon-halibut-cod and ling cod-ugly teeth in the lings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Cool video but BOY am i more comfortable in the woods than sea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Cool video Tom. We used to use ribbon fish for bait in the Gulf of Mexico, other stuff too bust mostly frozen ribbon fish. 

Mike, when my dad first started taking me deep sea fishing I was just knee high to a jack rabbit. He had yet to catch a Ling or a Spanish Mackrel and had been wanting to. Mostly what we caught was King Mackrel, Dolphin Fish, rtc. but Ling was sort of rare in the GOM where we fished. On my very first trip out with him and his two buddies, after I got over being seasick, the very first two fish I caught were a Spanish Mackrel and a Ling. :lolol: They talked about that for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Molokai said:


> Why i started this thread, its obvious, so we can discuss fishing, baits etc.
> I have plenty of tricks in the sleeve and want to learn some more.
> Usually i go to catch sea bass, sea bream and bonito (we call palamida). Also know how to dive (apnea diving) for big worms and collect them for bait. They are 5 to 6 + feet long and considered the best fishing bait. Its a secret to find them so someone has to show you how to find the hole where he is hiding. He covers the hole entrance with rock etc.
> This is more general info, i will type later how to and post some photos.
> Here is some video i found on youtube so you can see this worms.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4w3GQXja7Y



You are a lucky man to be able to go deep sea fishing, deep sea fishing is on my bucket list, I'll probably never get to do it but it's on the list.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Cool video Tom. We used to use ribbon fish for bait in the Gulf of Mexico, other stuff too bust mostly frozen ribbon fish.
> 
> Mike, when my dad first started taking me deep sea fishing I was just knee high to a jack rabbit. He had yet to catch a Ling or a Spanish Mackrel and had been wanting to. Mostly what we caught was King Mackrel, Dolphin Fish, rtc. but Ling was sort of rare in the GOM where we fished. On my very first trip out with him and his two buddies, after I got over being seasick, the very first two fish I caught were a Spanish Mackrel and a Ling. :lolol: They talked about that for years.



Kevin, are the ling in the gulf the same as in the NW pacific. They get huge here. Big head and the big long teeth that sorta retract back like barbs. Took my Son out in early 90's and caught a 35?? Lb ling. Caught cod until we were tired of pulling them up a hundred ft.
Salmon and steelhead are the fun ones here.


----------



## Molokai

Mike, we cut the worm in pieces according to size of the hook. 
You guys started talking about some big fish, i never caught anything bigger than 8 lbs. We have lots of tuna but regulations are so strict....

I dont call it deep sea fishing because sea in this part of Adriatic sea doesnt get deeper than 300 ft. 

Here is the sea worm caught today, and the trap used to catch these beasts. The worm broke in two during the "extraction" process, but even the small piece can live a couple of days and still be used for fishing. 

[attachment=26988]
[attachment=26989]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike you might know it as Cobia, but I grew up hearing it referred to only as ling. I don't remember them having big teeth like most of the other game fish. The "teethiest" thing I ever caught was a sand tiger shark. They're nothing but a support system for the nastiest looking rack of sharpies you ever saw. I never believed my dad when he'd say "they don't attack humans". I guess I believed anything that looked that deadly, had to be.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike you might know it as Cobia, but I grew up hearing it referred to only as ling. I don't remember them having big teeth like most of the other game fish. The "teethiest" thing I ever caught was a sand tiger shark. They're nothing but a support system for the nastiest looking rack of sharpies you ever saw. I never believed my dad when he'd say "they don't attack humans". I guess I believed anything that looked that deadly, had to be.



I think they are different Kevin. These have big long teeth that fold back so when they grab something they fold them back and thus fish cannot escape. I will find a picture. Our water in the ocean stays at a balmy 55 degrees cause of the japan current. I would think your bath water temp fish would be much different.  I would love to fish in the gulf.......


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Mike, we cut the worm in pieces according to size of the hook.
> You guys started talking about some big fish, i never caught anything bigger than 8 lbs. We have lots of tuna but regulations are so strict....
> 
> I dont call it deep sea fishing because sea in this part of Adriatic sea doesnt get deeper than 300 ft.
> 
> Here is the sea worm caught today, and the trap used to catch these beasts. The worm broke in two during the "extraction" process, but even the small piece can live a couple of days and still be used for fishing.




We catch trout in the inland waters to +20 lbs, bass to 13 , northern pike to 30+ and salmon to 30 +.


----------



## barry richardson

Cool topic. Maybe this will motivate me to get a bunch of my photos scanned to digital. From the late 80's to the late 90s, I was a bigger fishing fool that I am a woodworking fool now. Kevin, I recall you said you get obsessive about things, and I do too, during that time it was fishing, read all the books, was a gear fanatic, read the off shore fishing reports every day, and spent a ton of money on it. I was in San Diego at the time, I fished from the beach, rocks, piers, charter boats, you name it. Anyone that knew me knew that that was what I did. I really loved the long range charters, off Baha Mexico, tuna, wahoo, yellowtail, Mahi, I did a few 10 day trips and every day it was something different. Only thing was they were darned expensive, and that's why I kinda got away from it, That and I moved to the desert, and wood became my new neurosis  But I still check the fish reports from the San Diego landings regularly. Before that was my spearfishing phase...... but that's another story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Hey, if i dont see some photos any time soon, i am going to think that its just another fisherman story. The one when they tie his hands and he says : i caught a fish with eyes this big!


----------



## Molokai

[attachment=27301]


----------



## barry richardson

Nice catch! Are those makerel? How do you prepare them? And what is the fish with the yellow spots?


----------



## Dane Fuller

Been saving my pennies for a year and am leaving for La Paz, Mexico on the 18th for 4 days of fishing. We'll be going for durado, roosters and whatever else is biting. I fly fish mostly and only use old fiberglass gear. My motto is walk with cane, write with graphite, & fish with fiberglass. I've got a 47 year old Heddon Pal Mk II 9' 9wt rod, paired with a 46 year old South Bend reel that I'm taking with me. My guide thinks I'm crazy but I don't care. If I can land just one of a rooster or mahi, I'll happily switch over to conventional tackle for the rest of the trip. I'm like a little kid, finding it hard to sleep...


----------



## DKMD

barry richardson said:


> Nice catch! Are those makerel? How do you prepare them? And what is the fish with the yellow spots?



Never mind the fish... What kind of beer was that(lower right hand corner-case of empties)?


----------



## Kevin

Hard to tell from that view but looks like some speck trout and a couple of small mackerel . . .


----------



## Molokai

DKMD said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch! Are those makerel? How do you prepare them? And what is the fish with the yellow spots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the fish... What kind of beer was that(lower right hand corner-case of empties)?
Click to expand...

ha, someone noticed that.


----------



## Molokai

barry richardson said:


> Nice catch! Are those makerel? How do you prepare them? And what is the fish with the yellow spots?


All are mackerel, it is just a reflection. 
except the two big ones, thats bonito.
We prepare them grilled or we cook them in salt, vinegar.... and put them in jars with oil.


----------



## robert flynt

Molokai said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch! Are those makerel? How do you prepare them? And what is the fish with the yellow spots?
> 
> 
> 
> All are mackerel, it is just a reflection.
> except the two big ones, thats bonito.
> We prepare them grilled or we cook them in salt, vinegar.... and put them in jars with oil.
Click to expand...

 We have spanish mackerel and king mackerel here in the gulf of mexico but there is a recommended limit you should consume because of the mercury content in them. Me I prefer to fish for spotted sea trout ( speckle trout). We will be keeping my grandson for my son and daughterinlaw the weekend of 18th so my daughterinlaw can fish a womens deep sea fishing tournament.
Robert


----------



## barry richardson

Molokai said:


> Hey, if i dont see some photos any time soon, i am going to think that its just another fisherman story. The one when they tie his hands and he says : i caught a fish with eyes this big!



OK Tomi, I got my scanner working so here is one. California Sheepshead. It was about 15 lbs, good sized for that species. They love squid.... Picture taken at San Clemente Island.

[attachment=27731]

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Nice one Barry. I never seen one that color. In the GOM what we called sheepshead looked noting like that. Ours were black and gray-ish striped and had teeth like humans - it was eerie. Probably kind of like "ironwood" just depends on the regional terminology but totally different species. How do they fight pretty good? What about eating they taste good?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Nice one Barry. I never seen one that color. In the GOM what we called sheepshead looked noting like that. Ours were black and gray-ish striped and had teeth like humans - it was eerie. Probably kind of like "ironwood" just depends on the regional terminology but totally different species. How do they fight pretty good? What about eating they taste good?


Yea I think the gulf sheepshead is a different species. On these all the males have color like the picture while the females are smaller, blue grey and look more like a normal fish. all of them start out as females, then some become males after a few years, not sure what triggers it:dunno:. They are tasty, meat is white and mild like rock cod. For some reason the asians were crazy for them. Commercial fishermen set fish traps to catch them and sell them back in LA's Chinatown for big bucks. They get fished out pretty easy though, they stay around the same rock pile their whole life, so once you catch most of then it takes a long time for the population to recover. You used to hear about people catching them up to 30-40 lbs, but no more. They are OK fighters, wouldn't really call them a sport fish though


----------



## Molokai

barry richardson said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if i dont see some photos any time soon, i am going to think that its just another fisherman story. The one when they tie his hands and he says : i caught a fish with eyes this big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Tomi, I got my scanner working so here is one. California Sheepshead. It was about 15 lbs, good sized for that species. They love squid.... Picture taken at San Clemente Island.
Click to expand...

Thats some crazy colored fish. We dont have fish like that here...


----------



## Molokai

Took 4 days vacation, just to go fishing with my mentor knifemaker... (and teach him to fish)
First day report, rock fishing, beautiful day, not even a bite. Looks i didnt teach him anything. :rofl2:

[attachment=30923]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Took 4 days vacation, just to go fishing with my mentor knifemaker... (and teach him to fish)
> First day report, rock fishing, beautiful day, not even a bite. Looks i didnt teach him anything. :rofl2:



You taught him the most important lesson in fishing- Patience !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice scenery.


----------



## Kevin

That's some nice looking water - makes me want to get wet. What's the bottom like there Tom? I've talked to divers that say some of the remote islands have the best diving but is a pain to get to. What's it like right there where you live?


----------



## Dane Fuller

barry richardson said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if i dont see some photos any time soon, i am going to think that its just another fisherman story. The one when they tie his hands and he says : i caught a fish with eyes this big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Tomi, I got my scanner working so here is one. California Sheepshead. It was about 15 lbs, good sized for that species. They love squid.... Picture taken at San Clemente Island.
Click to expand...


That is a pretty big sheepshead! The unit had a 65' work boat that we used to take out on "sea trials" twice a year. Most of the time there would be several of us that "had" to go out on it. Every single time our fishing gear "happened" to come with us. It was the worst riding thing I've ever been on. Damn thing bobbed around out there like a cork but it was worth it. We'd go turn circles around the islands till everybody got tired of catching fish, then steam back in. Good days.......


----------



## Dane Fuller

I don't think I posted this one. Here's another pic of me and the marlin I caught in July down in the Sea of Cortez. Dude's tail was still on the deck. He was close to 8' long.
[attachment=30932]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

I don't think I posted this one. Here's another pic of me and the marlin I caught in July down in the Sea of Cortez. Dude's tail was still on the deck. He was close to 8' long.
[attachment=30933]


----------



## justturnin

That worm is crazy. I don't do a lot of fishing these days. Here is a sailfish I caught off the coast of Playa Del Carmen the day before my wedding in 2005.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> That's some nice looking water - makes me want to get wet. What's the bottom like there Tom? I've talked to divers that say some of the remote islands have the best diving but is a pain to get to. What's it like right there where you live?


There are lots of locations and diving centers. Also a couple of shipwrecks...
Never tried scuba diving...


----------



## Molokai

Just relaxing. Too calm - zero bites.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

That looks like the perfect kind of calm. Beautiful picture Tom. I'm jealous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

This is relaxing :):):)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

Waiting for a bite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai

My first video on youtube, and yes, its great sea worm, caught by me. I am thinking of making a video that explains how to catch and find this, as soon as my friend lends me his go pro camera. (not in near future)

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai

... and still waiting...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Molokai

My friend lend me one underwater camera, nothing fancy, so i took some photos of the sea worm holes. Its kind of dirty terrain, because of high waves and very strong wind i couldnt go at more cleaner spot. Hope you enjoy. I only caught four because its enough, i dont need more than one a day, when i go fishing, so i dont like to catch ten if i dont need it. Also lots of sea shells, i dont know the name of them in English, the can go up to 3 feet long and they are strictly protected. You better not be caught with it on board or you get 600 $ fine.

worm holes located, this time of year they have like spider web around hole, or they glue seashells, rocks and junk around hole.


 

 

 

 



trap set, i use old salty sardines in small balls made from womens stockings, yes i stole that from my 
wife,lol. According to law i can use two traps.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai

Traps sprung....


 

 



now i attach the bottle so it slowly extracts worm from the hole, at least half a hour.... if i pull he will break and you only have head not the whole worm.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai

some underwater scenery photos.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

Looks like a lot of fun Tom, and those clams are something else, they look huge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Man I can't thank you enough for the pics!!! @Strider and I have been talking about the fishing and different styles you guys use lately. 

Fishing is a huge part of my life and I love seeing the different methods and tactics. It would be a dream to Come fish over there and enjoy what you guys have! 

Keep the pics coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

Thx @gman2431 my mainly goal is gilthead seabream

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

I imagine they are tasty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

gman2431 said:


> I imagine they are tasty!


Very, they only eat quality food, sea shells and crabs. They have jaws that can crunch clams, and fingers too, lol. Beware of putting finger in mouth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Very cool!


----------



## Strider

Awesome photos! I so love the feeling of diving, no scuba gear, ofc, just floating in wast space and observing the big blue...until I see a shadow twice my size in the distance...then it's not much fun anymore :D
Yeah, those clams are protected. Google says pinna nobilis or noble pen shell/fan mussel. They are prohibited by law to dig out, but tourists with itchy fingers take em out for as a display souvenir. Most get tossed away after they start to smell like sick hot dead ass on a carcass that could gag a maggot. Then they are not pretty anymore. They grow HUGE! And they often have a crab in their...opening...that warns them when bat guana gets real, so the clam closes when the bugger gets inside! Better cooperation than most humans lol! :DD
Oh yes, that fish tastes like gold if you could eat it.
Keep the photos man!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai

Who can pay this moments ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

Good things come to those who wait... 2,3 lbs.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## TimR

I'm not an avid regular fisherman, but have always thought deep sea fishing would be pretty cool, so has been a bucket list item for me. I was talking to a neighbor recently who we've been developing a friendship with, and have casually dropped that if he ever needs another person for an outing they do about once or twice a year, to count me in. So, about a week ago, he asked if first week of January sounded good and I didn't hesitate. We'll be going out for a couple days off Morehead City, NC, mainly fishing for tuna, one of my favorites. I'm stoked and looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

January? I'm surprised that would be a good time, but I know zero about east coast fishing. On the west coast aint nothing going on that time of year but bottom fish, rock cod, etc...


----------



## TimR

barry richardson said:


> January? I'm surprised that would be a good time, but I know zero about east coast fishing. On the west coast aint nothing going on that time of year but bottom fish, rock cod, etc...


I did a quick search, and recall my neighbor saying something about this... http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/other-sports/article9239975.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

TimR said:


> I did a quick search, and recall my neighbor saying something about this... http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/other-sports/article9239975.html


Interesting! hope they have some heavy tackle for you to use.... I'm green with envy....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR

I think I'll need to go into "training" during December to get myself physically ready...


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> I'm not an avid regular fisherman, but have always thought deep sea fishing would be pretty cool, so has been a bucket list item for me. I was talking to a neighbor recently who we've been developing a friendship with, and have casually dropped that if he ever needs another person for an outing they do about once or twice a year, to count me in. So, about a week ago, he asked if first week of January sounded good and I didn't hesitate. We'll be going out for a couple days off Morehead City, NC, mainly fishing for tuna, one of my favorites. I'm stoked and looking forward to it.



Man o man how I wish I were going with you. As you may know I have caught just about everything there is to catch in the GOM but I have always wanted to do some east coast tuna fishing. THAT is fishing. Take pics and hopefully get a video of you wearing your shoulder out on a quarter ton monster! 



 

P.S. Don't forget to bait your hook.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

